
Open source maps and their alternatives - DanielRibeiro
http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/licensing/newsletter/201205/didyouknow/
======
bergie
Interesting, so far commercial map providers have been ignoring OpenStreetMap
completely. I guess European countries opening their map data, OSM in general
getting better, and some recent moves from software companies to switch to OSM
([http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2158521/Apple-
Foursquar...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2158521/Apple-Foursquare-
Ditch-Google-Maps-for-OpenStreetMap)) have prompted this reaction.

